# Dry Hits Every 3 Hits



## bjorncoetsee

I just got a reo.
I use 26g .9ohm coil. 
Rayon wick
Brass reomizer 
When i squank for 3 seconds. I can take 3 hits the I get dry hits
Also taste is a bit better on my kayfun? 
I tried micro coil and also spaced the coils out for more surface area. 
Used less and more wick
Still dry hits after 3 hits.
Any tips? Or how often do reonauts squank usually?


----------



## Gizmo

This is the reo's biggest down fall unfortunately.

As for how often you squank depends on quite a few factors, namely: 


The Coils performance ( Low Ohm coils hit harder and thus need more squanking )
Under Squanking
How hard you draw on the reomizer
That said, you have realized that with your vaping style you need to squank every 3 vapes. This could be improved by putting in a bit more rayon, however, too much can cause a tight draw and bad performance you need to find a median there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonez007

I had this on the magma. The most horrid taste when the wick burns ahhhh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Limbo

Also check that your silicone pipe don't block at the bottom of the bottle. Cleaned my Reo this morning and had trouble with dry hits. Turned out the feeder tube was block in the bottle and not enough juice was pumped.


----------



## Alex

Sqounking becomes second nature after awhile. Kinda like changing gears in your car. Try squonking for about 8 seconds (hold the squeeze in)

If you can post a pic of your current coil build it would be easier to offer suggestions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Limbo said:


> Also check that your silicone pipe don't block at the bottom of the bottle. Cleaned my Reo this morning and had trouble with dry hits. Turned out the feeder tube was block in the bottle and not enough juice was pumped.


That happened last night, but fixed it. But still dry hits.
How often do u guys squank?


----------



## kevkev

@bjorncoetsee Post a picture of your setup and then people can have a look at it and comment.

Currently I am running a 0.6 ohm microcoil and I get about 5 hits before I need to shoot juice into the RM2. When I first started with the REO I used to remove the driptip and look down into the RM2 and squonk, this way I could see that my wick is getting saturated and it also gave me an indication as to how hard and for how long to squeeze.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bonez007

Wait now, what is a squawk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Limbo

bjorncoetsee said:


> That happened last night, but fixed it. But still dry hits.
> How often do u guys squank?


If it's quite in the room you'll hear it start making a funny noice. I also put in more cotton than if seen the other guys do. When I wick it, I leave about 1cm om each side and fold that in between the posts.


----------



## Limbo




----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a serial Squonker and squonk every 2nd or 3rd puff... but the answer is to pull the drip tip off and take a good look as you squonk to make sure you are pressing and holding the bottle in for long enough to get a decent amount of juice over the wick.

As @Alex says after a while you don't even know you are squonking and it becomes second nature.

I would recommend trying to get your coil resistance to around the 1,1Ω to 1,3Ω mark and then move up or down from there. Also less is more with Cotton and Rayon and the wick needs to be tight enough not to move in the coil but loose enough to move it from left to right and back with a little pressure from your fingers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

I make larger coils than most here and that works for me. I squonk after a good few drags


----------



## Silver

On my 0.9 ohm 28g coils
- I get about 4 good puffs before I can taste that it needs to be squonked again.
- Sometimes I get 5.

But 3 does sound a bit low.
You are probably not holding bottle pressed for long enough to let the wick saturate enough. When you let go, the juice gets sucked back into the bottle. If you haven't held it in long enough, the juice doesnt have enough time to saturate the wick.

I have found this effect to be worsened with thicker juices. I.e. high VG juices. What juice are you using?

Also, post a picture of your coil and wick setup - I am sure we will be able to give more tips or try offer some advice.


----------



## capetocuba

It took me about a month to get my Reo to where others had described their experience. One thing I learnt was less is more in terms of wicking. Also as @Alex said, the squonk needs to be longer rather than shorter time with bottle being pushed in or squonked. It's now second nature as @Rob Fisher says to squonk.


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Here is a pic
http://s22.postimg.org/hce3lf8q9/IMG_20140827_110946.jpg


----------



## Limbo

Can someone please elaborate on less is more? Is it a shorter wick or a thinner wick?


----------



## WHeunis

bjorncoetsee said:


> Here is a pic
> http://s22.postimg.org/hce3lf8q9/IMG_20140827_110946.jpg


 
Wick looks good quantity to me.
Looks can be deceiving... if you LIGHTLY pull on one end of the wick, is it just dragging the coil with it, or is it wiggling a bit?


----------



## WHeunis

Limbo said:


> Can someone please elaborate on less is more? Is it a shorter wick or a thinner wick?


 
Cotton expands when it gets wet.
Too much inside the coil and it ends up choking itself dry.

You should be able to wiggle it a little bit inside the coil, but it shouldnt move freely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

bjorncoetsee said:


> Here is a pic
> http://s22.postimg.org/hce3lf8q9/IMG_20140827_110946.jpg



I think it may be choking the wick like that, cut the wick shorter. About 5mm or so out of the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

WHeunis said:


> Cotton expands when it gets wet.
> Too much inside the coil and it ends up choking itself dry.
> 
> You should be able to wiggle it a little bit inside the coil, but it shouldnt move freely.


Thanks, that's what I thought. I leave mine a bit longer to get more drags from it.


----------



## WHeunis

Limbo said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought. I leave mine a bit longer to get more drags from it.


 
Dude... my buddy builds coil and wick... and when all is well...

COTTON APOCALYPSE!
He then stuffs clouds of cotton all through the entire rest of the base.
He likes it that way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

WHeunis said:


> Dude... my buddy builds coil and wick... and when all is well...
> 
> COTTON APOCALYPSE!
> He then stuffs clouds of cotton all through the entire rest of the base.
> He likes it that way...


I won't go that far . The way I currently do it gives 4-5 good hits.


----------



## capetocuba

Please see my build on RM2. Coil needs attention I know!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Heckers

What is the inside diameter of the coil?
I built a on 1.5mm and also got dry hits very quickly.
Went back to 2mm and i can take maybe up to 10 drags now.
And as someone pointed out make sure you squonk long enough.
I will squonk directly after i take a drag and get a dry hit, the coil will still be a bit hot and I keep the bottle pressed until i see a bit of vapour coming out the drip tip.


----------



## capetocuba

Here's after a dry burn on coil and new wick. Have not squonked yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

Is it better to leave it that short next to the coil? What's the advantages compared to leaving it longer?


----------



## kevkev

Limbo said:


> Is it better to leave it that short next to the coil? What's the advantages compared to leaving it longer?


 
I have also found that it works better if it is that short, I think it feeds easier than a whole bunch of cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Limbo

kevkev said:


> I have also found that it works better if it is that short, I think it feeds easier than a whole bunch of cotton.


Just did one where it just touches the post. Will try it and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo

I guess that's the right way then @capetocuba?


----------



## capetocuba

Limbo said:


> I guess that's the right way then @ capetocuba?


All I can say is since I started using thinner and shorter wicks my RM2 experience got way better!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevkev

@bjorncoetsee any luck on your side?


----------



## vaalboy

Just check that your juice cap seal is still seated in place properly. I find that if I over tighten the bottle cap it distorts the seal which either causes juice to leak out inside when sqonking or displace more air than juice so the wick never gets a proper dunking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Chop007

bjorncoetsee said:


> I just got a reo.
> I use 26g .9ohm coil.
> Rayon wick
> Brass reomizer
> When i squank for 3 seconds. I can take 3 hits the I get dry hits
> Also taste is a bit better on my kayfun?
> I tried micro coil and also spaced the coils out for more surface area.
> Used less and more wick
> Still dry hits after 3 hits.
> Any tips? Or how often do reonauts squank usually?


Easy solution, drill out the airhole to 2 or 3 mm, use 28 gauge and do a parallel wrap, 7 or 8 turns should do the trick. When wicking, use Rayon and loop the little tail ends just under the coil. When screwing on the reomizer top, make sure your airholes line up with the coil.

What I do, is when I squank, I make sure I can see liquid in that 3mm air hole, once I see that, I release the squank and vape like a steam train. I find I can then take +- 5 hits before any remote taste of dryness occurs. You will however get used to the frequency of sqonking eventually.

Many might say 3mm is too wide for the air hole, I love the airy draw and loads of clouds. Bowdens Mate gives a good kick with that setup. I am still experimenting with Paris(My Reo) but will tune if I find any other wicked ideas. Hope this can be of some help.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

Chop007 said:


> Easy solution, drill out the airhole to 2 or 3 mm, use 28 gauge and do a parallel wrap, 7 or 8 turns should do the trick. When wicking, use Rayon and loop the little tail ends just under the coil. When screwing on the reomizer top, make sure your airholes line up with the coil.
> 
> What I do, is when I squank, I make sure I can see liquid in that 3mm air hole, once I see that, I release the squank and vape like a steam train. I find I can then take +- 5 hits before any remote taste of dryness occurs. You will however get used to the frequency of sqonking eventually.
> 
> Many might say 3mm is too wide for the air hole, I love the airy draw and loads of clouds. Bowdens Mate gives a good kick with that setup. I am still experimenting with Paris(My Reo) but will tune if I find any other wicked ideas. Hope this can be of some help.


3mm is way to big for a rm2 unless he is in to lung hits. I wouldnt drill a rm2 to 3mm. will bring the hole lower down to the deck and more then likely will leak through the airhole.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> 3mm is way to big for a rm2 unless he is in to lung hits. I wouldnt drill a rm2 to 3mm. will bring the hole lower down to the deck and more then likely will leak through the airhole.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


And I thought my 1.5mm hole was big!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Chop007 said:


> Easy solution, drill out the airhole to 2 or 3 mm, use 28 gauge and do a parallel wrap, 7 or 8 turns should do the trick. When wicking, use Rayon and loop the little tail ends just under the coil. When screwing on the reomizer top, make sure your airholes line up with the coil.
> 
> What I do, is when I squank, I make sure I can see liquid in that 3mm air hole, once I see that, I release the squank and vape like a steam train. I find I can then take +- 5 hits before any remote taste of dryness occurs. You will however get used to the frequency of sqonking eventually.
> 
> Many might say 3mm is too wide for the air hole, I love the airy draw and loads of clouds. Bowdens Mate gives a good kick with that setup. I am still experimenting with Paris(My Reo) but will tune if I find any other wicked ideas. Hope this can be of some help.


Eish I have to disagree there sir drilling that RM2 anything bigger that 1.5mm and you start losing flavour considerably. That 8 wrap parralel is also very long and it gets a bit to hot for rayon and burns it. Anyway this is my finding anyway.

To get use to squonking @Andre provided this tip. Remove driptip, look into the rm2 and squonk you can watch whats happening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

capetocuba said:


> And I thought my 1.5mm hole was big!


you are safe my friend. BTW nice coils 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

I have found the standard 1.2mm hole works just fine for me. And when I want something more - just slip on my Atomic RDA with adjustable air.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Also, if your wick is packed too tight in the coil, it won't saturate enough and you can get nasty dry hits from that. Your wick should fit loosely in the coil. Had some nasty dry hits in my life and learned the hard way...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Shorter wicking is definitely better on the Reomizer. Very long thread on ECF has proven this beyond doubt. Do not wick it like a dripper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

Andre said:


> Shorter wicking is definitely better on the Reomizer. Very long thread on ECF has proven this beyond doubt. Do not wick it like a dripper.


Seem to get the same amount of hits with the shorter wick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

WHeunis said:


> Cotton expands when it gets wet.
> Too much inside the coil and it ends up choking itself dry.
> 
> You should be able to wiggle it a little bit inside the coil, but it shouldnt move freely.


The OP said he used Rayon. Most recommend more Rayon than with cotton - thickness, not length. Did not know you had experience with the reomizer?


----------



## WHeunis

Andre said:


> The OP said he used Rayon. Most recommend more Rayon than with cotton - thickness, not length. Did not know you had experience with the reomizer?


 
Coil is a coil is a coil is a coil.
I didnt know you used magically special unique wire for your reomizers that would fit no other product...


----------



## Andre

WHeunis said:


> Coil is a coil is a coil is a coil.


We are talking about a wick here, which is what you commented on. And on a reomizer wicking is another kettle of fish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis

Andre said:


> We are talking about a wick here, which is what you commented on. And on a reomizer wicking is another kettle of fish.


 
Noted for future.


----------



## RIEFY

WHeunis said:


> Coil is a coil is a coil is a coil.
> I didnt know you used magically special unique wire for your reomizers that would fit no other product...


Dont get me wrong but I dont think you know what you talking about. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WHeunis

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Dont get me wrong but I dont think you know what you talking about.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Apologies.
Won't ever happen again.


----------



## RIEFY

no need to apologise brother. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------

